# Looking for remote coding position--



## Cookie2! (Oct 28, 2008)

I am looking for a remote coding position. I have been a CPC for almost 4 years. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sure you have looked over the job postings on this forum. Also look on indeedjobs.com
They have many remote coding positions posted. It seems EVERYONE now wants to work remotely so there is stiff competition so do not be too discouraged if nothing comes your direction right away.

It took me a full year before I found a remote position that was a perfect fit for my life and that was even with 12 years medical coding experience.

Good Luck!!


----------

